
Boeing's 737 MAX software outsourced to $12.80-an-hour engineers - taspeotis
https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/business/companies/boeing-s-737-max-software-outsourced-to-12-80-an-hour-engineers-20190629-p522h4.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20309052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20309052)

------
fiblye
What's interesting to me is that no matter how much bad news comes out about
Boeing--and it hasn't stopped at all since the second 737 Max crash--stocks
haven't really dropped much. They're still higher than they were a year ago.

Laymen have been led to think stock prices are linked to company performance.
But witnessing this, I realize I have zero clue how the stock market works. I
can't imagine anything Boeing could do that could actually cause their value
to dip. I'm not sure if this is a flaw or a feature of the market.

~~~
robjan
The price is based on the future earnings of the company from now until
forever which is one reason why companies have wildly different PE ratios.
This is a short term problem but the commercial jet market is still basically
a duopoly with a huge moat around it. Most carriers try to have a roughly
half-half split between Airbus and Boeing in case any fleet gets grounded so,
in the long term, Boeing will be fine.

------
max_was_hero
What did you expect? Why do you think 80% of the software developed on this
planet in the last 10 years sucks?

And this is not problem of India. Humans are greedy by nature. "Look we can do
it in FILL_RANDOM_CHEAP_LABOR_COUNTRY_NAME_HERE for just couple of bucks per
hour!!!" Cut cost cut cost they say. But ladies and gentleman - software is
STICKY! Once you put crap in, it is hard to fix/replace it.

------
_Codemonkeyism
The problem is not the low price of the outsourced developer but the
outsourcing managers.

Most managers do not control outsourced IT projects because they don't want to
or - if business managers - they can't because of a lack of knowledge. I've
seen that dozens of time.

~~~
realusername
Cheap outsourcing itself is kind of a problem in this case. The best Indian
engineers just don't work in cheap outsourcing places, they work for proper
companies with better salaries. You just get the worst developers who can't
find any better by using these methods.

------
torgian
Geez man. This isn’t good. Not only do you have a code base that kept having
to go back and forth for corrections; you also have another country that can
do whatever it wants with that code. Steal it, sell it to the highest bidder,
etc.

~~~
simion314
How much is the value of code for MCAS or other airplane component? It is not
like you can plug it in your Airbus and get more performance?

My opinion is that this could could be open sourced, similar for driving
assist code, if the code is open and all companies contribute you get more
safety at lower costs.

------
samspenc
Seems to be a dupe of similar post that is also "trending" on HN at the
moment:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20310938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20310938)

------
prasooncc
So what they are saying there were no issues found in 13 dollar per hour
engineers code. But the 40 dollars per hour engineers made the plane dive.
Interesting. I would rather bet my money on the former.

------
masonic
(Aus$12.80) = about US$9

~~~
epse
It says in the article they were paid $US9 or $AUS12.5

------
LaserToy
Looks like hiring enterprise architects payed out.

------
moltar
Next thing we’ll learn is that the entertainment system is actually just a
WordPress theme.

